

Tell HN: Hacker News iPhone App w/ login, voting, and posting comments - grinich

Demo video at http://michaelgrinich.com/hackernews/<p>iTunes Link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news/id339408916?mt=8
======
towndrunk
Wow $2.99!

